# Introducing my Daisy



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a gorgeous face-I love a blocky head!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's just gorgeous!!  I love the pics. More, more!


----------



## daizeefluff (Oct 21, 2006)

nice pictures! I really like the last one.. it looks like she's in a snow globe


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

Love ya Daisy! Get well soon!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Never too many pictures for me! Not sure Joes servers are ready though Your Daisy has such regal face. She sure is a beauty.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that gorgeous face. The many faces of Daisy,keep em coming.


----------



## GoldenGirls (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, Daisy is such a beauty. I love her eyes!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Daisy is gorgeous.... I can see why you couldn't decide on one picture...


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwww what a doll

totally love all the pic's but that first one is way cute


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Those pictures are great! A beautiful golden for sure!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi JoEllen and Daisy!

I can't blame you for having trouble deciding on a picture, Daisy is a gorgeous girl. 

Glad we're all over here now, at least we'll stay together.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

What a lovely dog!!! She's so cute - big blocky head with the frosty look. I love it!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Too many??? Heck, I wanna see more of that beautiful girl!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

She is just lovely. There can never be too many Golden pictures!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW! I love the one with the fish, that's awesome! Actually ... they're all great!


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Daisy is SO gorgeous!! Wow--the fish picture is awesome--it's so great that you caught it!! And the last picture is great--she looks so thoughtful...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice pictures..................


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi JoEllen and Daisy! I love the pics with the fish! You could post that on ChatEvo with the fish people!! Glad you're here!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Shots, she's such a beauty!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone! 



> I love the pics with the fish! You could post that on ChatEvo with the fish people!!


You're too funny, Kirby's Mom should have done that yesterday with all the hoopla when the Aquarium Moderator came on to keep the peace. I thought that was just so ironic.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh what a FACE, come here, I want a HUG!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wanted to spend time thinking of Dasiy, while wishing and praying for her health and safety this morning. I know everyone is terribly afraid. Here is an old thread with her photos.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the many faces of Daisy. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

What a good idea. It is good to see her sweet face.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She is such a beautiful girl. I pray she recovers and is back home soon.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahhh here's an oldie but goodie. Thanks for bringing this back up, and there goes my mascara for the day......


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahhhhh  there's the Beautiful Sweet fishing girl. Get better ASAP Daisy Girl, there's tons of fishies that need catching


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

What a beautiful girl!!! Get well soon Daisy!!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ahhh here's an oldie but goodie. Thanks for bringing this back up, and there goes my mascara for the day......


glad I'm not the only one, who new you needed waterproof mascara, to read a goldie forum?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

mist said:


> glad I'm not the only one, who new you needed waterproof mascara, to read a goldie forum?




I really needed this!! So many moments, a priceless golden tapestry. She knows I love her. 

Thanks Ljilly, it does my heart good to reflect on the good days.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Jo Ellen hang in there, Daisy knows how much you love her, and loves you twice as much and probably a hell of a lot more


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Dare is da Beautiful Daisy! I love her Fishing Videos too! http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22308 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=18549 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=14953

There are more here somewhere...

Love that Daisy Girl!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a great idea to bump this thread up. It helps, being able to put a face to all the prayers! 
What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Great idea to bring this back to the top - Jo Ellen is an excellent photographer and Daisy is her beautiful subject. :heartbeat


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

She is beautiful! Great pictures! Oh and there are never too many pictures of a Golden!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. I'm sure her Mom will take lots more fantastic pics once Daisy is all better


----------

